# Release the Hounds! (Fence is up)



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

FINALLY. We just finished putting it up. Went with 5ft welded wire and wooden posts. It's not perfectly straight and the gate isn't up yet, but it's functioning. Lots of swearing, but SO and I are still together hahaha.

It's already sooo convenient. We can just open the door and let them go. Of course they won't be left outside alone for a long time. They can finally get buck wild outside instead of in my house!

Had to break down the garden bed to put it in, haven't cleaned up the yard yet.



The first time we let them run free (might want to turn down volume because my laugh is really loud as I was holding the phone too close)
VIDEO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rirhbGI8yKY


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

It looks amazing!!! Great work. They look like they are having a total blast. 

And now I REALLY want a Redbone Coonhound.


----------



## Rocky33 (May 8, 2014)

Those are some happy dogs! Good job! Bet you never want to dig another post hole in your life!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy hounds! 
You did an excellent job, it looks really nice!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> It looks amazing!!! Great work. They look like they are having a total blast.
> 
> And now I REALLY want a Redbone Coonhound.


Thank you! I think Redbones and weimaraners look sooo much alike! I think the coonhound part just makes them a little less biddable and not so great recall. When are you getting that bloodhound? lol



Rocky33 said:


> Those are some happy dogs! Good job! Bet you never want to dig another post hole in your life!


Oh my gosh the rocks!!! And pulling the wire so it was straight. What a PITA. We did get it done for about $300 though so I'm super happy!


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks great, and they look like they're having fun


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Happy hounds!
> You did an excellent job, it looks really nice!





DGerry said:


> Looks great, and they look like they're having fun


Thank you both! They are definitely loving it!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Great work  ! Loved the video of them having a blast


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww look how happy they are!! So cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is really making me want a fenced yard...

And a second dog!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Great work  ! Loved the video of them having a blast





CandyLeopard said:


> Awww look how happy they are!! So cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





DaySleepers said:


> This is really making me want a fenced yard...
> 
> And a second dog!


 Thanks! I'm sure they won't use it nearly as much as I would like them to. They wanted to go back inside after about 10 minutes haha. At least now I don't have to worry about them door dashing and when its really cold I can just open the door to let them potty instead of having to bring them out.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

They sure can run! Our lease is up next month and one of the main musts in our next rental house will be a fenced yard! Your's looks great, and for 300? That's not too bad!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

good job. I have a fence that needs a post. Hahaha you did a good job. I had to watch the video twice it was so nice and funny watching those dogs run.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww they love it! Too cute 

I wish I had a yard that Meeko could use. I'm sure he'd love to get some zoomies out on a nice grassy area!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

congrats! There is nothing like a fenced area to help get the zoomies out


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all! Although they get plenty of exercise running with me, it is nice to be able to let them stretch their legs outside without a leash! I'm sure they will love it even more this winter in the snow.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Thank you all! Although they get plenty of exercise running with me, it is nice to be able to let them stretch their legs outside without a leash! I'm sure they will love it even more this winter in the snow.


and think of the awesome photos you'll get of them plowing through the snow!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Thank you! I think Redbones and weimaraners look sooo much alike! I think the coonhound part just makes them a little less biddable and not so great recall. When are you getting that bloodhound? lol


Um, about that, never? Lol. Truth be told I really don't know what I want. There are just so many breeds that I love! Though, if I know myself, I bet you after all this thought I'll just end up with another Weim. I can't ever go wrong with another Weim! We've decided that we'll probably always be a two-dog-only household, so I'm assuming that I have plenty of time to decide as Bubs is barely even 10 years old and in great health.  However, SO and I actually just discussed that when the time comes that we're ready for another dog, we will take a walk through some local shelters to see if anyone sticks out to us, just in case. And if not we'll be going to a breeder as planned.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> Um, about that, never? Lol. Truth be told I really don't know what I want. There are just so many breeds that I love! Though, if I know myself, I bet you after all this thought I'll just end up with another Weim. I can't ever go wrong with another Weim! We've decided that we'll probably always be a two-dog-only household, so I'm assuming that I have plenty of time to decide as Bubs is barely even 10 years old and in great health.  However, SO and I actually just discussed that when the time comes that we're ready for another dog, we will take a walk through some local shelters to see if anyone sticks out to us, just in case. And if not we'll be going to a breeder as planned.


I don't think I could handle more than 2 dogs at once either even though I would like more.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> I don't think I could handle more than 2 dogs at once either even though I would like more.


I feel like I could, in my circumstance anyway. Specifically because of the age gap between Bubba and Moose. I don't, however, think that I could handle any more shedding though. Lol.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG - that was awesome! What a great space for a game of tag and Super Zoomies! They're having a blast  

I'm so jealous lol


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

The fence looks great!! Happy freedom!!  

It's a good feeling to get a yard fenced for the dogs! We've done it too many times to count- this last one we enclosed 3+ acres, phew! More swearing on my part than Dh's LOL. 

Good job!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I just love your dogs so much! They play exactly like Jewel. The only game she knows is chase me and then I'll chase you. But dont touch me. Great job on the fence!! It looks awesome.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Thank you! I think Redbones and weimaraners look sooo much alike! I think the coonhound part just makes them a little less biddable and not so great recall. When are you getting that bloodhound? lol


It's funny you said that because I have the hardest time seeing the difference between a vizsla and a redbone coonhound! They're around the same color and size and both have those long droopy ears. The biggest difference I could see is that vizslas tend to have lighter noses.

The fence looks awesome! It definitely looks like they're enjoying the freedom as well


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

pinksand said:


> It's funny you said that because I have the hardest time seeing the difference between a vizsla and a redbone coonhound! They're around the same color and size and both have those long droopy ears. The biggest difference I could see is that vizslas tend to have lighter noses.
> 
> The fence looks awesome! It definitely looks like they're enjoying the freedom as well


Yes Vizslas have pink/liver noses and Redbones always have black noses! Most people mistake mine for Vizslas.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> OMG - that was awesome! What a great space for a game of tag and Super Zoomies! They're having a blast
> 
> I'm so jealous lol


Thank you! I'm excited to go home and watch them run around again.




fourdogs said:


> The fence looks great!! Happy freedom!!
> 
> It's a good feeling to get a yard fenced for the dogs! We've done it too many times to count- this last one we enclosed 3+ acres, phew! More swearing on my part than Dh's LOL.
> 
> Good job!


I can't even imagine doing 3 acres. Our fenced area is probably .25 acre. We had a couple beers while we were putting it up to take the edge off haha.



d_ray said:


> I just love your dogs so much! They play exactly like Jewel. The only game she knows is chase me and then I'll chase you. But dont touch me. Great job on the fence!! It looks awesome.


Lol! That's exactly how they like to play esp. Ryker. He will find a toy and shove it in Gypsy's face and taunt her with it until she starts to chase him.


----------

